# Got permission from the boss now...



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Which would you buy a canned ham or rzr? 

I'm keeping the mud pro for the wife and oldest son but need a bike for myself and the two little ones to ride every now and then which is why I'm leaning towards a rzr with a custom middle seat

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Rzr

fatboyz customz


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Can-am all the way...not a popo fan. 

Commander on some OG 29.5's and snorkel would be awesome! I love the 1k's

Just not a rzr fan at all...let alone popo


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

jrpro130 said:


> Can-am all the way...not a popo fan.
> 
> Commander on some OG 29.5's and snorkel would be awesome! I love the 1k's
> 
> Just not a rzr fan at all...let alone popo


Pockets not deep enough for a commander they sell used for 15K you can buy a 2009-2011 rzr all day around here for 8-10 stacks

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Where are you located? Way way way cheaper than that down here. They are 14 new from my dealer.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

My buddy is selling his commander to get a maverick. It's done up with everything you coould want. 30" OL radials, rims, HMF duals, PCV, half doors, wind shield that splits, roof, radio, gorilla axles in front, and he has an aftermarket clutch but I dont remember the name. Text me if your interested and ill hook you up with his number 337-201-9534


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Commander! Love mine! Power out the ***!! Just stupid power! And the 800 are great machines also. Still tons of power!

Bought my Commander new as a "lasts years model". $13500


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I've pretty much narrowed it down to a rzr or gade... but the wifey wants me to sell my mud pro first 

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Possible selling the cat tomorrow ok so here's the skinny on things, I can get used 800 gades/outys all day for 6-7 grand or a new 1000 gade for $10500 otd or got my eyes on a rigged out and I mean everything you could want on a rzr kinda rigged out for 10K ...








decisions are killing me


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

that rzr is what i would jump on if it was me. just think, u would have to spend around 1,800 or so to get all the mods on a stock bike. and with the rzr its already done. take it to the bank.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you dont want the RZR ask him if he wants a Teryx. Lol


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

RYAN. said:


> Possible selling the cat tomorrow ok so here's the skinny on things, I can get used 800 gades/outys all day for 6-7 grand or a new 1000 gade for $10500 otd or got my eyes on a rigged out and I mean everything you could want on a rzr kinda rigged out for 10K ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found your twin for $6k


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

That's a he'llava snorkel!


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

holly SNORKELS batman!! that mean green is a submarine.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have seen one of those rzrs before in summertown. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

How many miles and hours


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I believe it had 130 hrs 1150 miles


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Im loving the commander my buddy just bought......its the 800r but has gobs of power....it is so nice infact that i may sell my brute and get a 1000


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

JLOWERY said:


> I believe it had 130 hrs 1150 miles


Thats too much for me dude i'm out...i dont like buying used atvs/sxs. 

Renegade IMO!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That second one looks BEAT up a little.... Looks like it's spent alot of time in the mud.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

jrpro130 said:


> Thats too much for me dude i'm out...i dont like buying used atvs/sxs.
> 
> Renegade IMO!!!!


I agree from now on the only used atvs are from friends so I know how they have been treated

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

If you are going to be riding by yourself.....def a gade If the wife is going to tag along, get a SxS. I love my gade but sometimes i'd rather have a SxS if someone is riding with me. It wasn't that bad to have passengers on the brute but it seems like the canam is a bit smaller.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea the can am is def hard with passengers for me...BUT I am not a huge sxs fan. I like them a lot but for my purpose of use they are not as fun. Gade all the way dude...

BTW that price is a little high, I got my 12 in 12...shortly after they came out for 10,449 out the door. Right now 13's should be around 11 or just under that for a base model. I'm not a HUGE fan of power steering so I'm talking base model. Also keep in mind a base model (red) outty can be had same price.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I gotta quote from a different dealer on a 13' 800R gade for $9600 + setup no tax bc im buying it out of state im leaning towards the 800 bc they say the motor has all the bugs worked out. 

Im debating on the outy too but I like the fact of going with 31s without lift like I could with the gade


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

There are no known issues with the 1k that I know of. I have t ever heard of motor issues. Just the 2012 and early 13 without frame brace have the possibility of cracking. The water pump deal sometimes goes on them but that's it. I absolutely love mine dude. Highly reccomend a gade. 31 don't fit without a lift on gen 2 btw. Maybe if u mold the floor boards a lot but they didn't on my buddies.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

id go with an outlander , lots of room and rack space unlike the gade


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a 2012 outty 1000 and I love it plenty of room for me and the ole lady to ride comfortably and the only issue I have had was my charging system was not charging enough to even run the lights at night and was swapped to a power steering models charging system under warranty. Since then the only issue I have is sore hands from trying to control all that power lol. It's a great bike and I paid right at 13,000 after tires rims exhaust and lift base price was 9,200.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Bike sell fell through today, guys wife is making him sell his honda first but supposedly he has a buyer next week

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Finally sold the bike, found a 09 rzr from a buddy with SATV 5" lift with tie rods and rhinos, a 2011 front differential, clutch kit, jstrong roof with Cd player and 6.5s, snorkeled, 29.5 ol2's and diesel wheels with 3 rides on them, got 180 hours and like 6xx miles... hes asking $9500 with a kit to change all fluids, think its worth it?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

That's a lot of hours for 9500 dude. What are rzr going for new? I know that has a lot of aftermarket but that's a lot of hours IMO. I sold my brute with 300 I rode hard for 2 years. It had 600ish miles also


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

2011 Can Am Commander XT 1000


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

The only problem I have with buying new is the amount of time/money it would take me to get it the way I want it, ive been looking for one used for a good price they are all going for like 10-12 k used with just tires and snorkles .. this one is in good shape and is rigged out, a guy in our group owns it but I agree $9500 is a little steep for an 09 I would like to get it for about $8500

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

shoot I'd sell ya my Rex for $9500. Might as well be brand new I rarely get to use it. lol


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea more like 7k 7200 most i would pay for that, sorry, just used bikes don't do much for me


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

180 hours isn't that bad around here I could easily put 20 hours on one in one weekend riding hunting land and dirt roads

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Thought I posted a link to one on HL for $13500; just looked now and he has come down to $11800. 2011 Commander 1000XT with only 40 hrs, 271 miles, and a ton of extras. He claims $19K invested, Garage kept. Sounds like a helluva good deal to me!


----------

